# The "Texas Cheat"



## txflyguy (May 11, 2014)

Just curious how many here employ the Texas Cheat method? We always do this with ribs, and chuck roast. After smoking for 4 to 6 hours, simply pull the meat out of your smoker, wrap up in a double layer of heavy duty foil, add 6 to 8 ounces of your favorite juice (pineapple, apple, orange, etc.), then throw it in the oven at 325 degrees for 90 minutes to 2 1/2 hours.

This will ensure moist, tender and flavorful BBQ!

A variation on this is to substitute Coca-Cola (or Dr. Pepper). The acid in the Coke breaks down the meat fibers and you will have some of the most tender BBQ this side of Dallas!


----------



## lemans (May 11, 2014)

To me: if you start in the smoker finish in the smoker. If you haven't done the entire time in the smoker you have failed .. That's just me. 
I had to finish a chicken in the oven because of high winds and although the family lived it
I was dissapointed


----------



## txflyguy (May 11, 2014)

Lemans said:


> To me: if you start in the smoker finish in the smoker. If you haven't done the entire time in the smoker you have failed .. That's just me.
> I had to finish a chicken in the oven because of high winds and although the family lived it
> I was dissapointed


I actually saw this on one of those TV BBQ Competitions...and several of the contestants use this method with great success. I tried it, and my meats went from fair to awesome by doing this. Just tried out the Coca-Cola. Man! The ribs came out perfect. Put them in the oven for a little over one hour. Tender, with just the right amount of "chew" to get them off the bone.

You may call it a failure, but you sure can't argue with the results!


----------



## brooksy (May 11, 2014)

Lemans said:


> To me: if you start in the smoker finish in the smoker. If you haven't done the entire time in the smoker you have failed .. That's just me.
> I had to finish a chicken in the oven because of high winds and although the family lived it
> I was dissapointed


x2


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 11, 2014)

I don't like to braise the meat. I run mine in the smoker the entire time. Info a couple things differently than most though. I run a hotter smoke chamber for most cooks. 285-325.  I don't use water and run a dry smoke chamber. I don't really care for the texture of the bark when the meat has been foil finished.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 16, 2014)

Start to finish in the Smoker with no "peeking"...  and no foiling.













Butt for EMS 026.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jun 28, 2013





  whether I'm doing Brisket,Pork Butt Ribs, Chicken , everything. It goes in at 225*F and stays closed until my Thermometers say it's done... see the excellent Bark on the Butt
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















R I B S ~~~~~~~~ 009.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jun 5, 2013





  on this . . . anything is possible and all it takes is "Practice and Patience".













bbq shots 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Nov 1, 2012





  My ribs. . .tender , crack test is good , color (in real light)is a nice Mahogany, and with my "Turbinato Glaze , they are an absolute hit.

I do all my smoking un-wrapped and dry, Sauce is a 'Condiment' ... but that's JMHO.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun however you do it , and . . .


----------



## txflyguy (May 16, 2014)

OK, here's a picture of my St. Louis ribs done the way we do it in the Lone Star State...













P1010136.JPG



__ txflyguy
__ May 16, 2014


















P1010137.JPG



__ txflyguy
__ May 16, 2014






5 hours at 225 degrees in the smoker, all applewood, then 90 minutes in foil with Coca-Cola at 325 degrees in the oven. Down right yummy! And just the right amount of "chew" to get the meat off the bone.

And this is my custom made smoker...













P1010132.JPG



__ txflyguy
__ May 16, 2014


















P1010133.JPG



__ txflyguy
__ May 16, 2014


----------



## worktogthr (May 16, 2014)

I personally don't foil, don't use water pans, but... If the texture is the way I like it and the bark is nice, I don't care how it happens. Haha. Everyone on here talks about keeping logs of your smokes but I feel like I always try something a little different so it's not necessary.  I am new to smoking though so I guess I am still in the experimental stage.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 16, 2014)

Worktghr , Hello.  No problem if you don't keep logs , however they help in tracking good methods. Your different ways will be lost if you don't take notes on your procedures  and experiments .Just sayin'.


----------



## so ms smoker (May 16, 2014)

Goes to show that there is no 'perfect'  way to do anything. As long as it comes out the way you like it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Mike


----------



## seenred (May 16, 2014)

So MS Smoker said:


> Goes to show that there is no 'perfect'  way to do anything. As long as it comes out the way you like it :beercheer:
> 
> Mike



:yeahthat:  

My sentiments exactly!  BBQing is a very personal process...the only people we have to please are ourselves and those we cook for.

Red


----------



## worktogthr (May 16, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Worktghr , Hello.  No problem if you don't keep logs , however they help in tracking good methods. Your different ways will be lost if you don't take notes on your procedures  and experiments .Just sayin'.



Your probably right... I should write down at least my successes so I can repeat them.  I do post a lot of detailed posts with qview which I refer to myself so I guess that's sort of a log.


----------



## damon555 (May 16, 2014)

I'm with oldschool on this one.....Put the meat on.....smoke it until the temp is where you want it or it passes the bend test (ribs) and it's done except for a rest period if need be. My WSM can easily run 14-16 hours without any fuss so I've learned to just let it ride.

But if you prefer to foil have at it.....that method can produce fine BBQ too. One thing I've discovered though is that a good long rest accomplishes the same thing while preserving the bark.


----------



## bdskelly (May 17, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Start to finish in the Smoker with no "peeking"...  and no foiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Lordie Stan...... That looks awesome.


----------



## eman (May 17, 2014)

If i have the time i do a full smoke. but, if i need to hurry i don't mind using the cheat. Can't do it in comps. but most of the stuff i have tasted / judged in comps i would not serve at my house.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 18, 2014)

" There's more than one way to skin a cat, " or smoke some meat! Yeah I go 100% smoker if the Beer is cold and the Coolers full! But I also have 3 Daughters and a Wife that get CRANKY when they are hungry. You do what you have to, to keep them all happy. Some time ago I got a late start on puttin' 3-2-1 and my Foiling Juice to a couple racks of Ribs. So I took the smoker to 275° and went 4 hours straight, no foil. They came out competition ready. Really good. So I been smoking straight through for a couple of months. The last cook my Wife and kids complained that the ribs are not as good as when I foiled. So guess what I will be doing from now on! There is no shame in foiling or finishing in the Oven, it's all about making your Customer aka Family, Happy!...JJ


----------



## alelover (May 18, 2014)




----------

